# brew time!



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

just getting into brew cones so some help would be good on time etc

atm my brew is too strong and bitter,I'm using Phil Ter Filter Blend

cup size is 250ml I'm using 17g of beans,ground is on the fine size,takes around 3 mins for a pour,my cone as ridges and 2 holes,thing is 17g of coffee doesnt sound that much and by the end of the pour the coffee is weak so I cant really reduce the beans but if I grind courser the brew time will be too fast?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Grind coarser and let the time shorten until it tastes how you like it


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

snegger said:


> my brew is too strong and bitter............by the end of the pour the coffee is weak


Which is it man?


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

Earlepap said:


> Which is it man?


both! just because at the end of the brew it is coming through weak doesn't mean the coffee can't be strong, I even have to add some hot water to fill the cup, as no point putting weak coffee in there,even with the hot water topup the coffee is still too strong.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

What coffee are you using in paradox land?


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

Earlepap said:


> What coffee are you using in paradox land?


in "read post fully before posting sarcastic replies" land,it's in the first post.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I tend to start with 15g of ground coffee for 250ml of hot water which works out as 60g per litre. This usually produces a beverage less than 250ml (usually ~220ml) because some of the water is absorbed by, and retained within, the grounds. However much water you use, try to keep to the same ratio of grounds to water. Increasing the quantity of ground coffee to water tends to increase the strength (TDS) of the beverage. Then adjust the grind until it tastes right.

Remember to stir the beverage in the cup before drinking it as different stages of the brew will have produced different flavours in the cup.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

snegger said:


> in "read post fully before posting sarcastic replies" land,it's in the first post.


Alright fair enough. I still don't know what you mean though. What flavours is it strong/weak in?

I follow the same techique as jimbow, though hadn't ever thought to stir at the end - good tip.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

He means that by the end of the pour the extraction drip is weak, and what is in the cup is strong.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

thinking about it some more,I could have the grind to fine,hence the strong flavour and not using enough beans? hence last of the water coming through too weak, is there a standard ratio of beans to water?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

In 'read Jimbow's post' land, it's 60g per litre.

Sorry, couldn't resist x


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

read that,my question was is there a standard,not what does Jim say on the subject,that could just be what he finds good for him,it could well be 60g per litre,I don't know that is why I asked.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok. I'm not trying to be a dick, I'm loath to use smilies though so joking around gets a bit lost in the ether. The standard is 60g/L to the best of my knowledge yes


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

60g per litre is the SCAE gold cup standard and 55g per litre in the US (SCAA). I usually start with 60g per litre and then adjust based upon the particular coffee I am using and how it tastes. For example, at the moment I am brewing Alaska bourbon and find that approximately 56g per litre seems to work well with this coffee.

http://www.marco.ie/other_pdfs/070516_SCAE_Gold_Cup_Filter_Presentations.pdf


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I notice a lot of replies in these threads going for 2-3 min brew times. For a long time I played around with that, but personally I find 5 mins @ 55-50g/litre creates a better balance. Anyone else tried?

Edit: Meant 55-60g


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

As Mike Hag pointed out in another thread, the SCAE standard isn't simply one ratio of grinds to water added (though I'd start at 60g/l, as has been suggested here). As the extraction yield rises, the ratio of grinds to water may drop, so a higher extraction yeild (20% plus) may see a lower weight of grinds used (50g plus) and still fall within SCAE ideals, conversely at 18% extraction yeild, a shade over 60g/l could still fall within the ideal range.

If you like 55g/l at a longer brew, carry on with it.


----------

